# LOST 8 greenhead gear canadien deeks, McVille



## 2f1bucks (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey we lost a bag of 8 greenhead gear full body motion feeders out of the truck about 7 miles north of McVille last weekend if anybody got them or know who did it would be great if I could get them back. thanks


----------



## 2f1bucks (Aug 28, 2009)

tt


----------



## 2f1bucks (Aug 28, 2009)

tt


----------

